# Internal Bleeding?



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Our boy had a successful splenectomy last July in which his spleen and a LARGE mass (benign, thank goodness) were removed. About three months ago, we noticed a spot around his eye that was raised and red. Took him to the vet and he prescribed the antibiotic amoxycline (which proved to not work for him and it was changed to cephalexine). He was also having general weakness getting up and moving around at that time. Then, one night, he could not get up at all, could not make it outside in time (never even had accidents as a puppy) and we noticed that his stool was black and tarry. Called the vet the next morning and took him in for xray (upper and lower). Our vet said that his xray was clear but that the tarry stool might be due to an ulcer. So we started a regimen of carafate, famotidine, and cephalexin for his eye and now muzzle. He has gotten progressively weaker and now sometimes makes it outside, but often needs to be carried in and out and has several accidents this week. He has been through three major surgeries (also had acl surgery twice) and the vet does not want hime to have another (he is 13). He has hardly moved this weekend at all..still mildly interested in his food (especially if someone will peel a hard boiled egg for hime ) but he is lying, breathing heavily and quickly not engaged. It breaks my heart as I have spent nearly every day of the last 13 years with him and do not know what to do. When I talked with the vet when I picked up his last prescription, and, after my description of what was happening, the vet told me that he is most likely cycling down. I am so unsure of what to do, what is happening, and how to do what is best for Bay.
Any input is so appreciated...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

This sounds very scary! I don't know what cycling down is, but it sounds like you may need to take him for a second opinion and fast!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry your boy is having troubles. That sounds a lot like what happened to my Allie. I was carrying her outside and she was having accidents in the house. She lost interest in many things but still had somewhat of an appetite. I was having my vet come to my home every two weeks and then every week to check in on her. She gave me her honest opinion as to what her thoughts were on Allie's condition. Allie was almost 13. I made the decision to let my sweet girl go. It was a hard decision but I know in my heart it was time to let her go. You will know when Bay tells you he has had enough and he is ready. Its hard but I knew one morning when she looked into my eyes she was ready. I had my vet come to my home and Allie went peacefully in my arms. I get tears in my eyes just talking about it. Its the last gift of love I could give her. I am just so sorry your going though this. Hugs..


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

If Bay is bleeding internally, a Chinese remedy called yunnan biayao may help. It has been used by many of our members with dogs fighting hemangiosarcoma. You can find it on Amazon and perhaps members who have used it can provide more information.

I also suggest injections of vitamin B-12. It boosts energy and improves both appetite and cognitive function. This is something to discuss with your vet. 

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for the information..looking into yunnan now..will keep you posted..many thanks


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Has your vet rechecked any bloodwork recently (CBC specifically?)


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, I should have added that they did a complete blood workup after he had tarry stool...It showed severe anemia but no cancer


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jakes blood work on the day he collapsed of hemo was normal.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

elenarain said:


> Yes, I should have added that they did a complete blood workup after he had tarry stool...It showed severe anemia but no cancer


Having been treated for anemia myself, I know that it has many potential causes. Treatments include iron (ferrous sulfate) supplements and a variety of vitamins. I took B-6, B-12, and K. My doctor was astonished at how quickly I ceased to be anemic. Note that vitamin K also helps with blood clotting, so it would be important if there is internal bleeding. Again, something to discuss with your vet.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

If you are looking for Yunnan Baiyo check this site. Yunnan Baiyao Stops Bleeding and Relieves Pain


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

*Could it be Cephalexin?*

I have been trying to figure out what is happening with Bay. This morning he is fine...still very weak but interested and able to go out under his own power. He is on 500mg of cephalexin 3 times per day to get rid of his staph eye infection. Could this or combo with carafate and famotidine be causing the problem.(Total weakness and stomach cramping) Any experience?

Many thanks!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

If he has hemangiosarcoma, which is so very common in this wonderful breed, he will feel better in between the minor bleeds. My Boomer would act completely normal between episodes...since I wasn't familiar with hemangio and neither was my vet, I thought I was going crazy.

I have really hesitated to post this, as I could certainly be wrong and I so hope I am, but if it is hemangio, other than yunan baiyo, there truly isn't much anyone can do, so take each day and spend as much good time with him as you can. Spoil him rotten and tell him how much you love him. If you think the cephalexin is upsetting his stomach, maybe talk to your vet about discontinuing it for a few days and see if he feels better?

I send you and him a hug.


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you so much for your post...Is there a test for hemangiosarcoma?
We agreed not to do any surgery but do not know if Bay was tested for this. Where is the best place to get yunnan baiyao? Capsules?
We had arranged a meeting with our vet to let Bay go peacefully after such a horrible weekend but canceled the appointment as he is doing great today.

Sounds like I need to find out more about hemangiosarcoma, I so appreciate the information. We all do all we can for our sweet Goldens!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elena*

Elena: Ask the vet about hemangiosarcoma. Sometimes they test what they removed from surgery. My Smooch was not wanting to eat, and would no longer go upstairs and looked like her diaphraghm was going in and out very quickly. They did a llood test and she was anemic and they did a chest xray and found out she only had 10% function of her lungs., The doctor said she was having trouble breathing nd it was either hemangiosarcoma, lymphoma, blastomycosis, or another form of cancer. We chose to let her go to the Rainbow Bridge, we didn't want her to suffer. Praying for you and Bay.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would be highly suspicious of hemangiosarcoma as well. Even if the tumor came back benign from the spleen... Certainly other things, but an old golden- that is on the top of my list.


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you Karen,

Hmmm...very similar events...The vet is quite certain that there is internal bleeding but never said the word hemangiosarcoma. Bay's abdomen also looks like it is spasming or contracting when he is having an episode...I am going to try to learn more...but promised myself that if there are more episodes like this weekend that we will not put him through more of that..so I may have a short time left with him. He has had an amazing 13 years..leaving a huge wake of of golden loving admirers behind and with him! Just ordered Yunnan Baiyao..not sure it will even make it here in time.

Thanks to all of you for the information. If I am missing something, pls let me know!

Elena


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Elena...you're handling this with remarkable courage and grace. Your Bay has clearly had the best life any dog could hope for.

Wishing you more good days.

ETA: Boomer had normal x-Rays on a Monday...that Thursday a new set showed metastases throughput his lungs and bleeding in his abdomen. This cancer can move with horrific speed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elena*

When I took Smooch to the vet the vet insisted we euthanize and said she was having trouble breathing. She was not gasping for breath, but her diaphragm seemed to be moving in and out quickly. Also, she had this gag cough and would sometimes cough up a little blood.
Someone on here said better to be weeks early than a day late. We did not want her to suffer at all.

Smooch was 11 or 12 years old -we adopted her so were never sure. I am so sorry for what you and Bay are going through.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jake started coughing and gagging a day before he passed. Just love on your fur baby and I will pray for you and your pup.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

If you want to really see where he is bleeding from have a ultrasound or ct scan. Hemo can have small bleeds they recover from and are fine until the next episode. Just be prepared they are expensive and they will probably not be able to do anything. On the day Jake was put down he had a awful collapse. He was fine until all of a sudden he came in and collapsed. He never even started to refuse food.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Our Gussee just had her spleen out because of a tumor. It had not ruptured, the good news, and now we are waiting for the pathology. We are praying for benign but will see. We have dealt with hemangiosarcoma before and know how sneaky it is. Good luck to you and I will keep you in my thoughts. Your boy is lucky to have just a caring mom.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hemangiosarcoma is SNEAKY as someone said. Our adopted Great Pyrenees was fien one day, and we had to let him go the next. We had adopted him at age 7 and he was blind, but he was an awesome dog. We only had him 3 1/2 weeks but was totally in love with him. As I said, on Monday he was doing his "pyr patrol" of our yard despite being blind, eating every kibble and treat, wanting lots of attention. Tuesday morning he wouldn't get up, wouldn't touch food or his loved boiled sweet potato treats. Collapsed on the way to the car to go to the vet.

Got there, his gums wer white. He had purple blotches on his stomach, under his 'arms" etc, a sign he was bleeding internally. Vet did ultra sound--tomor on spleen had ruptured. There was nothing that could be done other than release him from his suffering, and we made that hard decision.

Just 1 month and 10 days before that we had let our 13 year old golden girl, Honey, go. She was like a puppy up until her lat 2 weeks. Nobody believed she was at least 13--we had adopted her in 202, fully grown, heart worm positive. When she refused food and water, we let her go. So hard.

You boy is very handsome. Prayers for him and if he does have to leave and go to the Rainbow Bridge, I have a pack of dogs there to welcome him. 

PS, read the Post The Awakening in the Rainbow Bridge section. It was sent to me when I lost my golden girl, Kaycee 7 years ago and I posted it here and I think it has helped several.

And Martha, prayers tht the biopsy comes back benign for you girl.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Hemangiosarcoma is a scourge of the breed, but it is not necessarily a quick ending. One of the great love stories on the GRF is this thread about a dog who had hemangio and a mom who fought for him: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...or-center/99786-oh-toby-doesnt-look-good.html.

That said, internal bleeding is not necessarily hemangio. Your vet mentioned a possible ulcer, which can be treated in a variety of ways. Liquid antacids are a good start.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Bay is taking famotidine...10mg. What is the advantage to a liquid?
Thank you!
Elena


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

I will keep you and Gussee in my thoughts and prayers. Here's hoping for a good outcome for you!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

elenarain said:


> Bay is taking famotidine...10mg. What is the advantage to a liquid?
> Thank you!
> Elena


I believe that famotidine is a.k.a. Pepcid. It prevents acid from being released. The liquids I have in mind, like Mylanta, neutralize acid after it has been released. That can help to protect the stomach during incidents. Mylanta and related products are also used to treat dogs in the early stages of bloat. 

Again, something to discuss with your vet.


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

absolutely..I have a list going : )


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Yunnan Baiyao will be here tomorrow. I have a vet apt on Monday but wondered if anyone knows if Yunnan can be given with carafate and famotidine?
BTW, Bay is holding his own. Went out for the past two days under his own power..Loves his chicken thigh, sweet potato and kale food ...(of course, he IS a Golden) but is still very weak...No crashes tho and for that, I am grateful!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so happy he is holding his own and hope the trend continues and he gets even stronger.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Talk to your vet...I have a dog on famotidine and carafate and I give the famotidine separately with food and then the carafate later on a mostly empty stomach, as it functions to mechanically coat the stomach/upper intestine and so can block absorption of other meds.

I did a brief search and don't see much information on not combining YB with other meds. Part of that may be due to YB being more of an alternative medicine treatment while famotidine and carafate are Western medicines that have been around a while.

It's really whatever makes your dog most comfortable at this point...if those gastrointestinal drugs seem to be keeping up his appetite, maybe not change them? You could switch from famotidine to omeprazole, or one of the other proton pump inhibitors, but from personal experience, I felt terrible on PPIs and feel much better on famotidine.

So glad to hear Bay is hanging in there...


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the input. That is the regiment that Bay is on now. The vet had considered the 
proton pump inhibitor but decided against it as his appetite is still pretty good and no vomiting or diarrhea.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bay*

Sending prayers for Bay.


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your kind words and information...This afternoon we let our sweet Bay go peacefully..Things were deteriorating rapidly and I did not want to put him through another day of it.

My heart is broken


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry - fly swiftly at the Bridge Bay


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, no...I'm so sorry. 

You did the right thing but I know too well that doesn't make it any easier.

Sending you a hug.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. That last picture of Bay looks like he was ready.
RIP sweet boy.


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

*Yunnan Biayo*

The package of YB arrived when I got home from the vet's office. I would be happy to pass it on to someone who needs it. Unopened capsules from modern herbal. Please send me a convo if needed
Elena and Bay


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Bay.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry. You did your very best and in the end, gave him a peaceful passing.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your boy. I am sure Jake and all the other fur babies will meet him at the bridge.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## ace (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm Elenarain's brother and Bay was the sweetest dog. My son Nick (16) has known Bay almost all his life and will be heartbroken. When we got our Golden Retriever, Ace almost 7 years ago it was because of Bay...Rest in Peace Bay.


Dan, Nick and Ace


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bay*

I am so sorry to hear about Bay I am sure you did the right thing, My Smooch and Snobear will care for him. I added him to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it's a hard decision to make and how painful is is. I know how we will always miss them and it leaves us forever changed and longing for one last day with them. I cry with you as I know the pain you are going through. Hugs...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It is a measure of love to accept your own pain in easing Bay's passing. He is a very, very lucky dog. I'm so very sorry.

Run free and strong, Bay. Sabrina and Charlie will help you find all the best spots for rabbits and tennis balls.


----------

